# Elemental Designs Nine.5 amp



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Not mine.

Elemental Designs Nine 5 5 Channel Amplifier | eBay


----------



## J.novak (Jan 18, 2014)

How does this amp compare to other 5 or 6 channel amps on the market now?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

It is definitely one of the bigger 5 channels I have seen. I have one also, but am not using it. The newer ones are quite often full range Class D and much smaller. One of these days I will throw mine in the truck and test it out, I have heard good things.


----------



## tat2bass (Aug 18, 2012)

This is an amazing amp. Probably the cheapest 5 channel that has as strong a sub channel as it does and actually does rated. All of its ratings are also at 12.5 volts. Better than most 5 channels offered today.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

J.novak said:


> How does this amp compare to other 5 or 6 channel amps on the market now?


One of the best available, especially at it's price.


----------

